# Desert Iguana Under a Train in Desert Center, CA



## sushisurf13 (Jul 29, 2009)

I drove out to the river last weekend with the family. As we normally do, we stopped in Desert Center to walk around and stretch our legs.
There is an old, bullet hole riddled Kaiser Kaboose Train parked out there. The kids love to climb on it. My son noticed this very mellow, very beautiful lizard just sitting under the wheel. I think its a California Desert Iguana. I had to snap a couple of shots for the Forum. Enjoy


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 29, 2009)

Cool, Desert Iguanas are very cool lizards, I had one, and also had a collard lizard which were cool to keep.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Millerlite said:


> Cool, Desert Iguanas are very cool lizards, I had one, and also had a collard lizard which were cool to keep.



My Gramma lives in AZ and has had the same collard lizard come onto her porch for years, at least 6. He is getting big and old. A very cool wild lizard. He eats right of everyones hand, and is very much the life of the party. We've named him Bowtie.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Cool pics! He is really neat looking.


----------



## Isa (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, he is beautiful, I love it when you guys post pictures of wild reptiles


----------

